# TTOC



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyones else been waiting for weeks and weeks for their TTOC pack?? I have been waiting for some 7 weeks now!!! :?


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

PM..... nutts..I believe hes the chairman. I think these take around 6 weeks to come through..


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Me too but I guess they've been busy with Rockingham & AGM.


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Don't I feel stupid!!!! Came home to find the envelope through the door!!! :roll:


----------

